# LOL............Look what I found!



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I thought I hade deleted the pictures of my first turning but I found them 

For your enjoyment I'll post them one more time.

I turned a dowel rod from a 2x4


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Yes folks...it's true! Trod is the only person I know that can turn a 2 x 4 into a round something--WITHOUT MAKING SAWDUST OR CHIPS! Check that floor out! This is still one of the funniest-1st turnings out there. gb


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

LOL.........you da man Terry........


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Hilarious !!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Dang Terry what did you turn that with 80 grit sandpaper????


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I had just got the lathe and had no wood around the house except for 2x4's, ya'll know me, I'm pretty impatient! I just had to try something!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

The reason there are no big ribbons of wood, just a bit of dust, is Trod hooked up his 12HP vacuum dust collector directly to his gouge so the sawdust never hit the floor. In fact some of the wood was actualy pulled off instead of being cut.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> The reason there are no big ribbons of wood, just a bit of dust, is Trod hooked up his 12HP vacuum dust collector directly to his gouge so the sawdust never hit the floor. In fact some of the wood was actualy pulled off instead of being cut.


LOL, Your statment is ALMOST fact....it was only a 5hp vac!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Here is what I have set up. Note the trash can and dust collector in the second pic. When I need to clean up, I just stick a long hose in the part already there and get after it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hey, ET....all you need to complete your setup is this dust collection hood..Slides right onto that 4" hose and can stick it to the back of your lathe with rare earth magnets for quick disconnect if ya want to..and guarantee it'll suck up 90 % of your dust and chips while turning... that sucker will grab a small tool or rag or small dog and whoosh it away if ya aint careful..LOL... Sure simplified my life...

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10578&filter=dust%20collection


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice Trod, but I would not call that a dowell, I'd call it a big ol' bottle stopper :cheers:
sounds way more fancy pants that way.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

That's a lot better than my first attempt. I didn't have the guts to start with a 2 X 4 so I started with a 2 X 2. Mine doesn't look as smooth as yours (and I won't show you the lathe and surrounding area after I finished).


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I got some of those laying around too!!!!


----------

